# Help Please!!!!



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Good afternoon!
This morning I went to go feed my babies and I noticed one of my bucklings had what looks like diarrhea! I am still not sure if that's what it is but I have no other idea what it could be! However, although you really can't tell from the pictures, the color coming from his backside looks more like a green mucus with traces of blood! But the colors on his tail, legs, and sac is brown like diarrhea! 
He is eating and drinking normal. He is acting normal. His eyelids are a good, not great, color of pink. And his temperature is normal! The only thing I noticed different is the way he is walking. It's almost like a wadle like when my does are about to birth! 
I have separated him completely from the heard. I will watch and see if I can get a stool sample, but I cannot get him or a stool sample to the vet till Monday! 
Does anyone have any advice on what could have happened? Or what it could be?
Thank you!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Update: I just checked on the poor guy, and he has left food in his bowl and is not eating his hay. I am not sure about the water. It is infact diarrhea because I watched it. It is still green mucus looking. There is no traces of blood right now like there was earlier. His eyes are still a good pink color and still no temperature change.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How old is he? Have you taken a temperature on him?

My first suspect with kids always coccidia. No grain at all until the diarrhea is cleared up. Hay, branches and water are good. Is he still getting milk? 

Do you have any Corid?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

groovyoldlady said:


> How old is he? Have you taken a temperature on him?
> 
> My first suspect with kids always coccidia. No grain at all until the diarrhea is cleared up. Hay, branches and water are good. Is he still getting milk?
> 
> Do you have any Corid?


He is a little over 5 months old. I have taken a temp on him but I think my thermometer is not working right.
He is not getting any milk anymore. I gave him a little bit of grain this morning but he has not touched it. I also gave him some hay but he hasn't touched that either! 
The only corid I have is what was given to me for my cow! I mixed it with his water. Can I give him the same stuff?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

So after going through this forum a little, I found info on using the corid! I diluted it and drenched him. When I went out there to do this, I found a lot of mucus type diarrhea with blood in it. 
I also got a new thermometer and took his temp again. It was at 109. He is shaking and seems week, but he did not start shaking until after I took his temp. I'm hoping that's because he is scared.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Should I move all the goats out of the pen that he was in? Or does the CDT shot prevent them from getting this? If so..... Then how come he got it? He has had his CDT shot


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Krystal olsen said:


> So after going through this forum a little, I found info on using the corid! I diluted it and drenched him. When I went out there to do this, I found a lot of mucus type diarrhea with blood in it.
> I also got a new thermometer and took his temp again. It was at 109. He is shaking and seems week, but he did not start shaking until after I took his temp. I'm hoping that's because he is scared.


Dear god I've never heard of 109 in goats. Could your thermometer be broken even though it's new? Can you take the temp of a healthy goat around his age for comparison?

I would bring him inside of the house at this point. But he needs a vet with a fever like that. Do whatever you can to bring it down. Fevers can be beneficial but at 109 it's not safe. The blood tinge makes me thing it could be something like ecoli or giardia. Coccidia can cause a fever, but that is very high. I would give spectoguard or scourcheck, it's that red liquid.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Dear god I've never heard of 109 in goats. Could your thermometer be broken even though it's new? Can you take the temp of a healthy goat around his age for comparison?
> 
> I would bring him inside of the house at this point. But he needs a vet with a fever like that. Do whatever you can to bring it down. Fevers can be beneficial but at 109 it's not safe. The blood tinge makes me thing it could be something like ecoli or giardia. Coccidia can cause a fever, but that is very high. I would give spectoguard or scourcheck, it's that red liquid.


I will take the temperature of a healthy goat to compare it. Could it be because we live in a very high temperature environment? It is 98 outside. I cannot get him to the vet till Monday because my mobile vet is taking a break at the moment. I read that a normal temp for a goat is around 104 so I did not think 109 was overly high. I knew it was a fever but did not emergency bad.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Krystal olsen said:


> I will take the temperature of a healthy goat to compare it. Could it be because we live in a very high temperature environment? It is 98 outside. I cannot get him to the vet till Monday because my mobile vet is taking a break at the moment. I read that a normal temp for a goat is around 104 so I did not think 109 was overly high. I knew it was a fever but did not emergency bad.


It's an exceptionally high fever, emergency bad. 104 can be considered a fever depending on the goat, the highest I've heard of is about 107 or so. In heat, 104 temps can be okay after running around in hot sun, but if not it can be considered a low grade fever. 109, however, that's a definite emergency fever. Do you have have any RX fever reducing drugs from your vet?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It's an exceptionally high fever, emergency bad. 104 can be considered a fever depending on the goat, the highest I've heard of is about 107 or so. In heat, 104 temps can be okay after running around in hot sun, but if not it can be considered a low grade fever. 109, however, that's a definite emergency fever. Do you have have any RX fever reducing drugs from your vet?


I do not! I am going to check everyone else and see how it compares. I bought a super cheap thermometer. So maybe it's reading wrong


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

So I just looked at my thermometer, and although it's been sitting in my house, it's still reading 109. So I think something is wrong with my thermometer. I am on my way to get a different one


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Krystal olsen said:


> So I just looked at my thermometer, and although it's been sitting in my house, it's still reading 109. So I think something is wrong with my thermometer. I am on my way to get a different one


I hope so.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I would give him B complex, pepto bismol, probiotics, and I would get a fecal done. You can also give him either banamine or childrens ibprofen for his temp


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I would give him B complex, pepto bismol, probiotics, and I would get a fecal done. You can also give him either banamine or childrens ibprofen for his temp


I am just getting home from the feed store. I got a new thermometer so I will be checking his temp again! I gave him some probiotics already today and I got some electrolytes to offer him! I am getting a fecal done on Monday. 
How much Pepto and children's ibuprofen can I give him?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

So I just got back from the barn. When I went down there, he was drinking! That made me happy! He also started munching on some grass when I was getting ready to take his temp! I gave him an open bowl of electrolytes. His temp shows 103! So the 109 is definitely wrong!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Krystal olsen said:


> Should I move all the goats out of the pen that he was in? Or does the CDT shot prevent them from getting this? If so..... Then how come he got it? He has had his CDT shot


I don't know about his diarrhea, but I do know that CDT stands for Clostridium types C & D, and Tetanus. The clostridium is also called over eating disease. The vaccine basically prevents him from bloating and getting tetanus, it doesn't have anything to do with the bacteria, viruses, or diseases that can cause diarrhea. It might be a safe bet to remove everyone else from the infected area. Until you figure out what is wrong and if it's contagious.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

And also, I believe that hay is your safest bet for feed right now, until he clears up.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Krystal olsen said:


> How much Pepto and children's ibuprofen can I give him?


I gave one pill of pepto to a 2.5 month kid a few months ago. 5 cc for kids approaching 1 month, and up to 10-15 cc to adults. I would give him maybe 7-8 cc of pepto

ibprofen is 1cc per 30 pounds for 3 days but he doesnt need it if he doesnt have a fever / pain


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Chelsey said:


> And also, I believe that hay is your safest bet for feed right now, until he clears up.


I have taken away all of his feed except for hay and the little bit of grass that is growing in the quarantine area.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I gave one pill of pepto to a 2.5 month kid a few months ago. 5 cc for kids approaching 1 month, and up to 10-15 cc to adults. I would give him maybe 7-8 cc of pepto
> 
> ibprofen is 1cc per 30 pounds for 3 days but he doesnt need it if he doesnt have a fever / pain


So 103 is not considered a fever correct?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

By looking through the forum, they say that normal temperature is 101-103.5, so no, 103 is not considered a fever. Does the little guy have a name?


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Chelsey said:


> By looking through the forum, they say that normal temperature is 101-103.5, so no, 103 is not considered a fever. Does the little guy have a name?


Yes..... Little guys name is Gunther! I just checked his temp again and it's at 101.9. He is wagging his tail and ears are perked up! Looks like he ate some hay as well. So he seems much better but there is some white foamy mucus looking stool coming from him.
So far he has had some probiotics, corrid, Pepto, open bowl of electrolytes, and a small amount of baking soda. I am only giving him hay and water, but he has a small amount of grass in the quarantine area. 
Monday he will go to the vet, even if signs clear, to see if what he had was contagious and what I should do for the rest of my herd! 
Thank you everyone for the help!!!! Please let me know if you have any more advice for little Gunther!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Update on Gunther! This morning his temp is 102.2. Although he is 35 lbs, he looks like he has lost weight. He is still up and moving around, but he seems like he is moving slow. Not sure if he is drinking, but his hay is disappearing slowly. He still has mucus looking diarrhea but no signs of blood. Also it has a more yellow color than a green color to it today. He is communicating with his friends more today as well. Hoping we get through 1 more night so he can make it to the vet tomorrow!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

If he does not manage to drink enough, that will add to his temp.

Good luck, Gunther and Krystal!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cocci and/or worms, getting a fecal before treatment helps determine what all he has. However, he has already been started on treatment.
Hopefully you went by my corid instructions on this site.

Do not give fortified vit B complex at the same time as corid. 
The thiamine will cancel out the corid. 
It can be given the day after, the full 5 day treatment has been given.
Along with probiotics.

The dark bloody stool says cocci.
But he may also have worms as well.

Glad his temp isn't 109.
Keep an eye on that temp though 103 in on the edge.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Cocci and/or worms, getting a fecal before treatment helps determine what all he has. However, he has already been started on treatment.
> Hopefully you went by my corid instructions on this site.
> 
> Do not give fortified vit B complex at the same time as corid.
> ...


I did go by the corid instructions. I mixed 6 tablespoons of corid with 16 oz of water. I gave him 8 cc. Toady was day 2. I have not given him any bit B complex yet but he did get one dose of probiotics yesterday! 
I will have him tested tomorrow and if it is cocci, at least he will already be started on treatment. 
Will the treatment mess with the tests though? 
I have been checking his temp every couple hours and I'm hoping the 103 is due to him not taking enough water. I have been drenching him with a little electrolytes every couple hours as well too!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, treatment will interfere with test results.
I'd give him some Probios and some terramycin calf scour pills.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Do not give fortified vit B complex at the same time as corid.
> The thiamine will cancel out the corid.


oop! Was I the one who recommended that? Whoops. I knew that! (doh) :ahh: Sorry, glad you didnt give b- complex! :imok: (Too much trip planning is making me go crazy!)

Drench him with some electrolyte water


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Krystal olsen said:


> I have been drenching him with a little electrolytes every couple hours as well too!





Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Drench him with some electrolyte water


WOW! Am i going crazy or what? I think i really need this week long trip to see family! I need to get away from crazy goaties! Sorry for my brain farts, I should prolly stop giving info until i get some sleep!
Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

I had a similar, it all started suddenly in the morning, the discharge from the goat was liquid as jelly, I separated this goat and tied it separately in the pasture, in the evening it all went and the discharge became like stuck peas, and the next day everything became normal. I think that the diarrhea he had from the food I gave them overripe apricots, but diarrhea only one. Usually if the diarrhea continues, I give the goat a glass of vodka, a shock dose and a tincture of oak bark.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> WOW! Am i going crazy or what? I think i really need this week long trip to see family! I need to get away from crazy goaties! Sorry for my brain farts, I should prolly stop giving info until i get some sleep!
> Hope he gets better soon!


Lol..... It's ok!!!! Yes have a wonderful trip with your family!!!!!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

mariarose said:


> Yes, treatment will interfere with test results.
> I'd give him some Probios and some terramycin calf scour pills.


I did give him some probios on day 1! I have not given him any scour pills though. Tomorrow we will make it to the vets (he seems to be in good spirits tonight so we should make it) and we will go from there! I will let the vet know I have already started treating him and see what they have to say!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

ReNat said:


> I had a similar, it all started suddenly in the morning, the discharge from the goat was liquid as jelly, I separated this goat and tied it separately in the pasture, in the evening it all went and the discharge became like stuck peas, and the next day everything became normal. I think that the diarrhea he had from the food I gave them overripe apricots, but diarrhea only one. Usually if the diarrhea continues, I give the goat a glass of vodka, a shock dose and a tincture of oak bark.


We are on a full 48 hours of this now so I'm not thinking it's what he has eaten. I have limited him to just hay! We will know more tomorrow!


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Update: We just let the vet and Gunther does not have coccidia but is full of worms! So we dewormed him. I will keep an eye on him and see how things go from here! Thank you everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, but yet, already started treatment may of effected the cocci reading. 
Keep up the treatment of cocci meds for 5 days anyway.
And be sure to worm again in 10 days, do it 3x 10 days apart.

What kind of worms?


----------



## Huskins’ farm and ranch (Jun 14, 2019)

Krystal olsen said:


> So 103 is not considered a fever correct?


Correct 103 is normal.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh wow, but yet, already started treatment may of effected the cocci reading.
> Keep up the treatment of cocci meds for 5 days anyway.
> And be sure to worm again in 10 days, do it 3x 10 days apart.
> 
> What kind of worms?


I asked the vet if me treating him would effect the reading and he kept saying no and to stop the treatment. He also gave him vit b complex while we where there. He did not say what kind of worms and I forgot to ask because they had my cat next door so I had to rush over! I will call tomorrow and get more info! Thank you!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My recommendation is to finish the treatment of Corid.


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

I know you have your issue resolved but we had one just like it a few days ago. Husband had to drag him up here from the barn since I am not mobile at the moment and I am the "vet" in the family..
When in doubt or it is weekend and the emergency vet charges double, and I have a diareah butt like that I just deworm them, then give Corid. So far they have all gotten better and I only paid the vet the first time. It's not going to hurt them any to give them both and its usually one or the other, or both. I don't dilute the corid either. I also give electrolyte


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

Sophie123 said:


> I know you have your issue resolved but we had one just like it a few days ago. Husband had to drag him up here from the barn since I am not mobile at the moment and I am the "vet" in the family..
> When in doubt or it is weekend and the emergency vet charges double, and I have a diareah butt like that I just deworm them, then give Corid. So far they have all gotten better and I only paid the vet the first time. It's not going to hurt them any to give them both and its usually one or the other, or both. I don't dilute the corid either. I also give electrolyte


Ok thank you! I will continue the corrid! Just to make sure!


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

It's important to know what kind of worms your guy has as barberpole is very different from tapes or a stomach worm. What dewormer did you use? Because Corid depletes Bs I prefer Albon, but that's just me.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Corid does NOT deplete Thiamine. Really truly. Also Corid and Albon don't touch worms. So yes, I agree with you that it is important to know what you are fighting, so you can get the proper medicine for it.


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

Regarding Corid and thiamine, I recognize there is still much debate out there. But I've read enough bio research on the topic to suggest that Amprollium (Corid) may indeed act as a thiamine inhibitor.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

moonspinner said:


> Regarding Corid and thiamine, I recognize there is still much debate out there. But I've read enough bio research on the topic to suggest that Amprollium (Corid) may indeed act as a thiamine inhibitor.


Yes of course, Corid inhibits thiamine because that's how it works. That's how it treats coccidia. It inhibits thiamine, and acts as a replacement, "fake thiamine in disguise" and when the coccidia uses the thiamine that it needs to survive it ends up not surviving. It is quite simple. I think what Maria may mean, though I'm not sure, is that Corid may not deplete thiamine in a dangerous way (in excess) -- that requires supplementation afterwards. Though, I'm not sure. Perhaps she can clarify.


----------



## Krystal olsen (Jan 28, 2019)

I am still waiting on a response from my vet about what kind of worms he had, what wormer he used, and anything else. I do know however, today Gunther is prancing around like a happy kid again. His tail is up and wagging, and he seems very interested in everything! He also had solid stool today as well. Granted it looked like something that my dog left  but it's a start! He still looks super skinny but he seems happy now. Any thoughts on when I can start giving him grain again? 
Also...... Last night I gave him some baking soda and minerals, maybe a tablespoon of each, and he scarfed almost all of it down like he was starving! There was still a little left this morning.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> Yes of course, Corid inhibits thiamine because that's how it works. That's how it treats coccidia. It inhibits thiamine, and acts as a replacement, "fake thiamine in disguise" and when the coccidia uses the thiamine that it needs to survive it ends up not surviving. It is quite simple. I think what Maria may mean, though I'm not sure, is that Corid may not deplete thiamine in a dangerous way (in excess) -- that requires supplementation afterwards. Though, I'm not sure. Perhaps she can clarify.


This is fact.
How CORID works
Structurally, CORID mimics thiamin (Vitamin B1) which is required by coccidia for normal growth and reproduction. When coccidia ingest CORID, they experience thiamin deficiency and starve from malnutrition.

I have never had to follow up with thiamine after treatment or prevention.

Please read, this is from corid website to verify source facts.
https://www.corid.com/CoridProducts.html


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

moonspinner said:


> Regarding Corid and thiamine, I recognize there is still much debate out there. But I've read enough bio research on the topic to suggest that Amprollium (Corid) may indeed act as a thiamine inhibitor.


Yes it is a Thiamine inhibitor, but only to the coccidia. If worried about thiamin, just give some after the 5 day treatment.


----------

